# Rechner verbinden ohne Netzwerkkarten



## bvbjunkie (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Thema Netzwerk:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zwei Rechner zu verbinden ohne jeglichen Einsatz von Netzwerkkarten? Vielleicht ist die Lösung ja ganz simpel aber ich hab echt keine Ahnung.

MfG bvbjunkie


----------



## xCondoRx (11. Oktober 2004)

Serielles Nullmodemkabel


----------



## Sway (11. Oktober 2004)

Zur not gibts auch noch eine USB Lösung... kostet rund 20Euro


----------



## bvbjunkie (11. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du das etwas genauer fassen, da ich bis dato immer nur den Wg übers normale Netzwerk kannte? Ein Fraund hat mir erzählt er hat früher mal ne Verbindung zweier Rechnern mit einem seriellen Kabel hergestellt. Ist so ähnlich wie ein Druckerkabel, welches Du dann jeweils auch an die COM-Ports anschließt. Allerdings fließt so der Datenstrom nur in EINE Richtung, ist dementsprechend sehr langsam.


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Oktober 2004)

moin


Ja Nullmodenkabel, das waren noch Zeiten als ich Duke Nukem 3D auf die weise gespielt hab...

Aber du solltest, wie Sway vorgeschlagen hat, das mit einem USB-Kabel machen. Brauchst auch nur das Kabel und Treiber.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## TheNBP (12. Oktober 2004)

Vom Nullmodem-Kabel rate ich dringend ab. Die Übertragungsraten sind absolut inaktzeptabel.
USB Kabel ist schon ganz gut, aber wenn es nur an den Kosten hängen sollte bist Du mit einem Netzwerk besser beraten. Zwei Netzwerkkarten und ein gekreuztes Kabel sollten ebenfalls für unter 20 Euro zu haben sein.
Ausserdem ist schneller (es sei denn USB 2.0) und mann kann auch mehr als zwei Rechner verbinden.


----------



## HADEX (12. Oktober 2004)

Oder über Firewire


----------

